
‘Serial’ missed its chance to show how unfair the criminal justice system is - kareemm
http://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2014/12/17/serial-missed-its-chance-to-show-how-unfair-the-criminal-justice-system-really-is/
======
wkimeria
Full disclosure. I haven't been following 'Serial', but this is a good article
on the larger role of Prosecutors, especially in light of the Ferguson Trial
and Prosecutor Bob McCulloch's admission that he knew that witness #40 was
never at the scene but decided to present her testimony as truth to the Grand
Jury [http://m.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/some-
witne...](http://m.stltoday.com/news/local/crime-and-courts/some-witnesses-
told-obvious-lies-to-michael-brown-grand-jury/article_fd6effff-
fc82-5df2-a248-cb93587847c7.html?mobile_touch=true)

Justice should not depend on the whims of the Prosecutor, especially since
there tends to be a desire to 'win' cases rather than have justice done. This
is the same problem with cops going after low level crimes (especially with
people/groups with little social power, i.e minorities) and arrest quotas.
Once you lose sight of the fact that justice is not about putting away as many
people as possible you're on the road to hell.

------
toolslive
in most of Europe, the role of prosecutor is split in 2 since the introduction
of the "code Napoleon".

(I went to look for the English names of these roles, but only found the name
for 1 of them: "Examining magistrate". It seems there is no English speaking
country that also has a legal system based on the code napoleon ? )

------
bonobo3000
I don't know about the justice system, but blaming 'Serial' is bullshit. Damn
it every piece of art doesn't have to be about shedding light on some societal
problem. How does someone even decide what the purpose of a
podcast/movie/painting/song etc. "should" be? No one except the creator has
that right.

~~~
SwellJoe
So...does the creator of this article not have the right to criticize? If not,
what grants you the right to criticize this piece?

